# Wineador - damn you people...



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I hope you folks are proud of yourselves. I'm looking to buy a wine fridge now. I've been dying for more room than my little 30 count desktop humi and decided to go big or go home for my man cave. I'm looking for somewhere around a 28 bottle sized wine cellar now on Craigslist. I really want to try to do this as cheaply as possible, but all suggestions are welcome. So far, he's what I'm focusing on.
1- Way more space than I could ever possibly use now, as it will be too small next week.
2- Thermoelectric cooling as the compressor tends to dry it out and be noisy.
3- Temp range as close to 68 as possible.

And that's the main stuff. Other things that have crossed my mind and piqued my curiosity would be circulation and sealing drainage. Sigh. I hate you guys... lol


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Well, I hope you folks are proud of yourselves. I'm looking to buy a wine fridge now. I've been dying for more room than my little 30 count desktop humi and decided to go big or go home for my man cave. I'm looking for somewhere around a 28 bottle sized wine cellar now on Craigslist. I really want to try to do this as cheaply as possible, but all suggestions are welcome. So far, he's what I'm focusing on.
> 1- Way more space than I could ever possibly use now, as it will be too small next week.
> 2- Thermoelectric cooling as the compressor tends to dry it out and be noisy.
> 3- Temp range as close to 68 as possible.
> ...


Hey, hey, hey...we can't Force you to buy one...only nudge you down the slope arty:

Sounds like you have a great setup! Gotta have pictures...we drool over pictures!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

HAHAHA way to go Jordan. You may not have any luck on a thermoelectric but if not you can alway find an old fridge like http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on/285857-started-my-old-skool-fridgidor.html 
with something like that you would never run out of space. At least for a couple weeks HAHAHA


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Best move you will ever make my friend.

Check out the Avanti 28 bottle wine cooler. I believe it goes to 66 degrees. It's thermoelectric. Oh, and I don't believe there are any wine coolers out there that go higher than 66 degrees. So more than likely you won't find one that hits 68 degrees. Lot's of good reviews and responses on the Avanti 28 bottle.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont know the brand or any details but i searched thermo electric wine cooler on buy.com and the prices seemed very reasonable.
also overstock.com has a few


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> HAHAHA way to go Jordan. You may not have any luck on a thermoelectric but if not you can alway find an old fridge like http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on/285857-started-my-old-skool-fridgidor.html
> with something like that you would never run out of space. At least for a couple weeks HAHAHA


Thanks for the recognition Josh !!!! Your part to Blame !!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks for the recognition Josh !!!! Your part to Blame !!!


Keith what ever do you mean¿¿¿:tongue1:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> HAHAHA way to go Jordan. You may not have any luck on a thermoelectric but if not you can alway find an old fridge like http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on/285857-started-my-old-skool-fridgidor.html
> with something like that you would never run out of space. At least for a couple weeks HAHAHA


I did check that out, and am REALLY going to keep an eye on it as another possibility. If I can't get the wine chiller going, there is a redbull fridge on fleabay... lol



Starbuck said:


> Best move you will ever make my friend.
> 
> Check out the Avanti 28 bottle wine cooler. I believe it goes to 66 degrees. It's thermoelectric. Oh, and I don't believe there are any wine coolers out there that go higher than 66 degrees. So more than likely you won't find one that hits 68 degrees. Lot's of good reviews and responses on the Avanti 28 bottle.


You rock, thanks for the tip! There were a couple of those on Craigslist but the ones that were really good cheap deals were already gone. There were still some there, but having seen what the prices could have been, the cheapskate in me won't allow me to spend triple digits on a used one now. Maybe a new one though... lol



kapathy said:


> i dont know the brand or any details but i searched thermo electric wine cooler on buy.com and the prices seemed very reasonable.
> also overstock.com has a few


 Awesome, I'll check those out, thanks man, I love help with deal finding!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I am already growing out of my 600ct so I know what you mean:tsk:

But then again enjoy:beerchug:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

LOl I hear you. I've got this humi filled to the brim again, 3 tupperdors and a small humi all overflowing w/ sticks incoming. I've been shopping around for a fridge myself. See some for like $100-200 but quality wise I question them. I'm really tempted to just pounce on the unit Dave bought. Hopefully w/in the month I'll have a few extra bucks and find/buy something. Happy hunting bud, you end up finding something new send her my to way eye up. :tu


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I guess another option would be to check the timeline and pricing of Ed's footlockers...

Is it rude of me to be contacting people posting on Craigslist and haggling prices with them? Lol. Man i feel like a cheapskate.... lol


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

welcome to the wineador club.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> I guess another option would be to check the timeline and pricing of Ed's footlockers...
> 
> Is it rude of me to be contacting people posting on Craigslist and haggling prices with them? Lol. Man i feel like a cheapskate.... lol


that's what it's there for... just be happy you can use Craig's List. Try searching for stuff in the Upper Peninsula. There's like 5 listings under each category if that, LOL....


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, what a slippery slope we weave! and you took the bait, hahaha!

In the words of Johnny Cash (well almost)

Oh, you fell down that slippery slope of cigars.
You went down, down, down, and the costs went higher.
And you burn,burn,burn, those cigars of fire,
Those cigars of fire.....

Check with waxingmoonwood for custom trays. He does excellent work on them.

Oh, and welcome to the vino world! It's a decision you won't regret!

One more thing. Beware of monoprice.com. There have been horror stories of received goods being damaged.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

One of my good buddies picked up this Edgestar 28 bottle wood wine cooler and his temperature can go pretty high. Open box item but it shipped to him in perfect condition. Only thing is that its specs for the trays are a little different than the metal ones. Also the controls are mechanical instead of digital. He can set his temps as high as 72.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.vinotemp.com/Browse.aspx/411/Eco-Series

http://www.costco.com/Common/Category.aspx?cat=78525&eCat=BC%7C103%7C78525&lang=en-US&whse=BC

http://www.winecoolerdirect.com/Best-Selling-Wine-Refrigerators/Wine_Refrigerators-Best_Sellers,default,sc.html?mtcpromotion=google%3EWine%20Coolers&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Wine%20Coolers&utm_medium=Wine%20Coolers&utm_term=wine%20coolers%20costco&src=google

:ss


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazon.com: NewAir AW-281E 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Chrome Plated Racks: Home & Garden

Here is the link to the one I just bought. The temp goes to 66 and it looks great. I had a friend build my drawers. He can help you build some as well. Here is a pic of his work.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> Eco Series - Vinotemp
> 
> Costco - Appliances - Wine Cellars & Coolers
> 
> ...


Whoa!!! Way to come in with some free shipping! Man! Wow, ok, well, I'm buying one of those then... lol.



Mr.Friday said:


> Amazon.com: NewAir AW-281E 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Chrome Plated Racks: Home & Garden
> 
> Here is the link to the one I just bought. The temp goes to 66 and it looks great. I had a friend build my drawers. He can help you build some as well. Here is a pic of his work.


 Yeah, I had been thinking about needing those. Either from Ed, or if I get your same model, I can get with you and your buddy! Thanks man!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Jordan - you're definitely on track with items 1., 2. & 3. and Starbucks is giving you good advice on the Avanti. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Jordan - you're definitely on track with items 1., 2. & 3. and Starbucks is giving you good advice on the Avanti. Looking forward to the pics!


Shawn, you do realize that your recent bomb didn't help the whole "needing more room" situation any, right?! lol.

I went with the NewAir AW-281E that Mr. Friday had as it was in the price range competitively with the comprable units I was looking at, but matched the decor the best in my man cave. It will go up to and hold at 66* and actually nearly perfectly matches the computer I built recently. I can't wait, pictures will be coming and there will be plenty!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Shawn, you do realize that your recent bomb didn't help the whole "needing more room" situation any, right?! lol.
> 
> I went with the NewAir AW-281E that Mr. Friday had as it was in the price range competitively with the comprable units I was looking at, but matched the decor the best in my man cave. It will go up to and hold at 66* and actually nearly perfectly matches the computer I built recently. I can't wait, pictures will be coming and there will be plenty!


Glad to be of help -LOL. Looking forward to the pics and hope your enjoying those.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought mine on Overstock.com - 20btl for $160, and then they dropped it $30 for me because it arrived with a dent on the top.

So far it's working well. Temp goes up to 66, but if it's set on 66 it doesn't kick on until it's about 70F. I keep it at 63F on the readout which is actually about 66-67F inside (reading off of the hygro).

The only issue I have is that the humidity is much lower on the top shelf. I want to keep the entire thing 63-66%. The top shelf is the only tray that doesn't sit in that range. I may have to spritz down the litter on the top.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I've been bit by the wineador bug !! Been reading all the threads I can about the topic and have started searching for them online.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Heres some links for ideas with pictures and how these are built.

I did a NewAir 28 bottle and there are a few others from awesome Puff members on here and also a wineador pictures thread I started to give you some ideas.

Sorry about pushing you over the edge but it was bound to happen someday.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/296444-take-pic-your-wineador-thread.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/299162-my-edgestar-28-build.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/276339-quo155s-edgestar-28-build.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/298421-2-1-edgestar-28-bottle-build.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/145674-vinotemp-101-a.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...16-my-wineadors-creation-lots-o-pictures.html


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> Heres some links for ideas with pictures and how these are built.
> 
> I did a NewAir 28 bottle and there are a few others from awesome Puff members on here and also a wineador pictures thread I started to give you some ideas.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links Chris. I think I was a bit overwhelmed with all the stuff I had been reading, adding fans, pluging drains etc.. it was something I just didn't want to get involved with but it can't be that hard.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol, nice. My wineador thread got brought back from the dead!

Serious face puppy see's what you did there and he is intrigued...


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> Lol, nice. My wineador thread got brought back from the dead!


I am the guilty one ! I ran across your thread in my numerous wineador searches. 
Cute puppy, we have a pup Cavalier King Charles running around the house like a spaz at the moment..


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

cw_mi said:


> I am the guilty one ! I ran across your thread in my numerous wineador searches.
> Cute puppy, we have a pup Cavalier King Charles running around the house like a spaz at the moment..


That's awesome! Well, I hope you find it useful. Wineadors really are a great way to go for fashionable storage on the cheap! Lol. Lot's of space, great seal, fans, lights and a nice window to gaze affectionately at all your pretties through....


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Got mine on eBay for 120


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the club! I'm working on building one as well and it's alot of fun! I'm looking forward to seing how yours comes out.

There are alot of great builds on this site, use them to your advantage!


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Oh yea and if you are interested in an Edgestar keep your eyes on compactappliance.

http://www.compactappliance.com/

They have the Edgestars every now and then in the "open box" and "scratch and dent" sales. Very low prices and free shipping.


----------

